# Removing casement sashes old Pella windows



## thewoodguy (Oct 27, 2010)

I need to repaint my vintage Pella casement windows. I can't say for sure, but I think they are original to the house, circa mid 1950s. Still in decent enough shape that I'd like to avoid replacing them.

They are operated by a dog-legged lever that feeds through a slotted plastic latch, and have hinges that slide in a track, but don't appear to have accessible release hardware. Photos attached.

Since they need some TLC (new glazing compound and points, etc.) I'd really like to get them out entirely and really do it well. There is no info on Pella's website for windows this old, so I thought I'd try my luck here.

Any takers?

Jim


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

thewoodguy said:


> I need to repaint my vintage Pella casement windows.


Paint? I don't see any paint.



> There is no info on Pella's website for windows this old...


Look for the "Contact Us" link. Call or write.


----------



## thewoodguy (Oct 27, 2010)

Painted exterior. Can't see the mechanisms from the outside.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post a picture of the window when open. The mechanisms are usually pretty straightforward.


----------

